# woman gives birth in Ikea



## karika (Nov 4, 2005)

Someone just posted this on FB. It has a 2007 date on it, so perhaps it has already been seen by most, but I thought it was cool. fast birth I am guessing since no emergency personnel are there yet. So cool the women jumped in and helped. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqrZH...eature=related


----------



## Chavelamomela (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow! That was unbelievable!


----------



## moonglowmama (Jan 23, 2002)

that's neat! I bet there were no emergency personnel there because it takes so long to get anywhere in that place! I went there the day before I had my baby, and I found myself planning out where I would birth as I walked through the store. I was having lots of contractions but was at that point where in a way you think you'll never have the baby.


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

I want to know if her child gets free Ikea furniture for life.


----------



## lunarlady (Jan 4, 2010)

Cracked me up! Every time I go in those stores I wonder if I will ever find my way out. Guess I shouldn't go there full term to get just one more thing for the baby, or else I will be the next woman on YouTube.







I wonder if she got a discount on that table...it obviously was just what she was looking for. Ha!


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

That actually made my day a little happier. I loved the smile on the face of one of the helping women as she reached down to touch the baby. And it was hilarious how uncomfortable all the men looked while the women were right in the zone, doing the right thing...







Plus, all the YouTube comments about "Whoa, there was so much blood!" Dudes, you have _no_ idea.


----------



## yaM yaM (Nov 9, 2003)

So amazing!!


----------

